# I'm taking the plunge!



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

I'm so glad that I found this site!

You all have been so helpful in the search for our perfect girl/boy! I can't thank you enough for all of your help and suggestions. :grouphug: 

I've decided to go with Tammy at Silver Brook. :chili: 

There is a certain look that I'm after: dark wide set eyes with nice pigment, silky coat, shorter muzzle, petite frame with a button nose. :wub: 

I'm sending my deposit, towards one of her upcoming litters. I'm willing to wait as long as it takes for our "dream baby" :blush: 

I would like girl but will also take a boy, so that part is still up in the air.  


*Here are some examples of Tammy's puppies that have the look I'm after:*






























Thank you all again! I'll be sure to post when we find out about our baby.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Beautiful puppies! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

i can certainly see why you like the look. Those puppies are just gorgeous.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Wishing you all the best!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Reenie (May 1, 2008)

Oh my goodness, what sweet little faces :heart: I can see why you want one of her babies. Best of luck to you!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Those are some adorable puppy pictures!!!! :wub: 

I hope you'll keep us updated Anne!!!


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

What beautiful babies with sweet little faces.....I think you'll be thrilled with your decision....now the countdown begins!


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

congrats! what beautiful puppies. i love their look as well

that last pic.. eek :wub:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Congratulations on selecting the breeder that is best for you! Those puppies are adorable...I can't wait to hear whether you'll be getting a little boy or girl!


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Yep, I can see why you are smitten! Gorgeous babies :wub:


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

beautiful babies, I'm so happy for you :wub:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

beautiful!!! :wub: :wub: CONGRATULATIONS!!


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

awww.what a baby doll. so cute. :wub: :wub:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Congrats!! How exciting!!

Props to you also for being able to wait as long as it takes to get your dream baby! I can't say that I was nearly that patient!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Very cute pups! Now for the wait...... :w00t:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Cute puppies.........I know you are soooooo excited.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

They are cuties, I'm glad you found the breeder you were looking for. Now just don't go crazy on us while waiting for your new baby! :smpullhair:


----------



## littlemissy (May 19, 2009)

Congrats! I am sure you will be thrilled and your little girl will be worth the wait. :biggrin:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Yeaaaaa!! Congratulations and you know we are so happy for you.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Any one to those will bring much happiness to your family.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Congratulations.
xoxoxo


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

when i first looked at the pics i thought they were chalet babies...and then i went to the website and sure enough its in some of their pedigrees! congrats u wont regret these babies! 
is the female litter on the puppy page already spoken for?


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ Jun 7 2009, 01:11 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=786781


> when i first looked at the pics i thought they were chalet babies...and then i went to the website and sure enough its in some of their pedigrees! congrats u wont regret these babies!
> is the female litter on the puppy page already spoken for?[/B]



Thanks all!

Dr. Jamie

I believe the larger female is still available. They are only 3-4 weeks old. The bigger girl has the sweetest face and I almost grabbed her up.

I also spoke with Suzie last week and she has a littler coming soon too. Must be retirement didn't suit her LOL!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

QUOTE (Purple-peep @ Jun 7 2009, 09:45 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=786847


> QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ Jun 7 2009, 01:11 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=786781





> when i first looked at the pics i thought they were chalet babies...and then i went to the website and sure enough its in some of their pedigrees! congrats u wont regret these babies!
> is the female litter on the puppy page already spoken for?[/B]



Thanks all!

Dr. Jamie

I believe the larger female is still available. They are only 3-4 weeks old. The bigger girl has the sweetest face and I almost grabbed her up.

I also spoke with Suzie last week and she has a littler coming soon too. Must be retirement didn't suit her LOL!
[/B][/QUOTE]


aww thats good to hear!


----------

